# Tropical Flakes versus Goldfish Flakes



## Elkaybee (Mar 20, 2007)

Hello all! I know I've seen this subject before, but can't locate it. I have a 5.5 gallon tank with 2 fancy guppies, 1 cory (will be upgrading soon and adding a couple more) and 2 ghost shrimp. I was feeding them Goldfish flakes for awhile because that's all I had (I have a goldfish tank also) along with some shrimp pellets, which the guppies go gaga over for some reason. I switched to tropical flakes thinking that they would be better for them, but they aren't that interested. Will they adjust or should I switch back? I certainly want to give them healthy food, but if they won't eat it whats the point? Any advice?


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

If they're like most pets they get used to one kind of food and won't immediately take to another. Just keep giving them the new stuff, eventually they'll get hungry and take it.


----------



## rye (May 19, 2008)

I've noticed that lots of the time my fish dont like adjusting to a new food, unless its live or frozen. I try to feed them a variety, I have about 15 different foods that I will feed my fish. The variety seems to make them more open to trying new foods. I doubt the goldfish flakes would hurt your fish, and I dont know for sure what is in them, but I do know goldfish will eat plants, so I would guess that there is a lot of plant matter in them. This would probably be good for the cory, and not bad for the guppies, but I would definitely keep trying with the tropical flakes, if they get hungry enough they will eat them. You could go with all tropical flakes or a mix of the two. Its just like with us, you could probably live for years just eating oatmeal, but you wouldnt be healthy, the more variety the better is my opinion.

Prepared foods usually have some variety built in, so it isnt really as bad as that example, but you get my drift.


----------



## Elkaybee (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks, I didn't think abouts slowing mixing the tropical food in slowly. I try that and see how it goes.

I appreciate your replies!


----------

